# cook county gobbler



## durand (Apr 9, 2010)

great hunt this morning! wasn't in the woods 15 minutes,hen flew down @ 50 yards then tom joined @ 100 yards, called two times,took him @ 30 yards. 22 lbs ,11" beard ,1"spurs


----------



## Buckfever (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats Nice bird!!!!


----------

